# Favorite Backpacking Meals



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

The whole fam damily will be headed down to Coyote Gulch to do some backpacking this weekend, and we are trying to figure out some meals. We need to pack light, but we also want to eat some decent food, instead of just ramen or cup-o-noodles the whole time. Any suggestions? Oh yeah-no fires  , so it needs to be cooked on camp stoves.


----------



## Wild One (Nov 3, 2007)

Your best bet is going to be some kind of past for the most part. When going on long trips where food isn't available naturally (like the desert) we almost always take tons of pasta and maybe some kind of dried or preserved meat for the protein. Also, I've found that the packets of tunafish, salmon and other kinds of fish are great. They take up hardly any space at all. One sweet treat you can do, if you have some kind of cool place to let it sit for a bit is pudding. Obviously, you want the "just add water" kind. Add it and the pudding mix to a ziplock baggie, mush it together and let it sit somewhere cool to set up. That is a great treat when you're backpacking! 

For overnighters, I'm a big fan of shells n cheese. All you do is boil the shells and then add the cheese sauce. They have some out now that have bacon bits in them and broccoli amongst other varieties. They're great. If you're into spending the money, you can't go wrong with Mountain House freeze dried meals. Their Raspberry Crumble is AMAZING! They used to have a blue berry cheesecake too, but I haven't seen that one in a long time. The lasagna is pretty good too. The only problem is that they only feed 2, possibly three people per pouch. 

Think "just add water" and you'll be totally set!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey I posted on this thread when I first joined. 
viewtopic.php?f=18&t=2489&st=0&sk=t&sd=a

I found it very informative. Hope that helps.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Hey I posted on this thread when I first joined.
> viewtopic.php?f=18&t=2489&st=0&sk=t&sd=a
> 
> I found it very informative. Hope that helps.


I remember that link! Good stuff! Dang, now I need to go backpacking soon!


----------

